# Origins Skin Care



## lovemichelle (Sep 22, 2005)

Anyone use their skin care line?

I was looking into getting a cleanser, tonic and moisturizer and maybe the spot treatment. I have acne prone skin and Aveeno has helped, but just not enough.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Sep 23, 2005)

orgins spot remover is fantastic!! it zaps those zits away!!!

i used orgins skin care for awhile, but its expensive and i'd rather spend my money on other things. A Perfect World is awesome, and have thought about going back to it. I've tried all their jar moisturizers and never disliked any of them. prob not much help, but its a good product


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eye<3Colour* 
_orgins spot remover is fantastic!! it zaps those zits away!!!

i used orgins skin care for awhile, but its expensive and i'd rather spend my money on other things. A Perfect World is awesome, and have thought about going back to it. I've tried all their jar moisturizers and never disliked any of them. prob not much help, but its a good product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is a help. I'm willing to spend the extra money if it will help my skin cuz it will save me money on make-up in the long run. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 23, 2005)

michelle, i used to use origins too and their products are really good.. i still use the spot remover and their modern friction scrub is AMAZING! ita with the above poster that their perfect world skincare line is really good too.. the checks and balances facial wash is really smooth and creamy.. check 'em out!


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_michelle, i used to use origins too and their products are really good.. i still use the spot remover and their modern friction scrub is AMAZING! ita with the above poster that their perfect world skincare line is really good too.. the checks and balances facial wash is really smooth and creamy.. check 'em out!_

 
Thanks! I emailed Orgins asking for reccomendations. I have a counter here thankfully since a lot of the make-up and stuff I use I have to order online.


----------



## jonglerie (Sep 24, 2005)

I use some Origins products, and I also agree with what's been said already about the Perfect World line and Modern Friction.  I use Night-a-Mins night moisturiser and it's great too, I tend to get slight redness and it calmed that down nicely.  My mum has sensitive skin especially after swimming and she uses their sensitive skin things (sorry I can't remember what they're each called) and finds them really good too.  Whenever I've been to counters/stores in the USA the assistants have been really friendly and helpful and have always given me generous samples when I've wanted to try something new


----------

